# Breeder Recommendations?



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry to keep bugging everyone about this but I just need some more help! I have emailed a couple of the breeders I saw recommended on this forum but still looking around and trying to make the best decision for our family. If anyone has any reputable breeders they would like to recommend or even stay away from (pm me) that would be so helpful. We live in FL but I am willing to pay shipping for the right puppy as long as it stays around the $1200 range. What we are looking for is:

-Preferred Sable or Bi-color but we are flexible
-Male
-on the calmer side
-german working lines


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

www.dejuco.com

they have 2 male available atm . dark sable I think so


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

www.gildafk9.com

www.justk9s.com


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Here are some breeders I've seen recommended on this forum in the past. 

Sentinel Harts -Located in CA

Weberhaus -Located in KS

Crooked Creek -Located in MO

Boeselager -Located in MI

Spartanville -Located in MI

Schraderhaus -Located in WA


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

sorry Tegan......I didn't know the "price ranges" for the other breeders, that's the only reason I didn't mention more.....thanks for adding them.


----------

